# Antlers-Thanks For Bringing It Up



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had one dog, several years ago, before these two hoodlums so I'm not schooled in the area of dog toys and chews. I knew about kongs and rope toys and stuffed animals, I even knew about nylabones. But none of these things hold my hoodlums' interest for very long.

As I said elsewhere, all of those "indestructible" toys were laughable because they weren't lasting very long here and certainly were not, "indestructible".

The dog I used to have, a kong and a soup bone was it. That's all she needed. She was in love with the things. I was hoping for the same results with these two. 

It was not to be. They simply do not care for kongs, filled with treats or not and bones from the raw meals don't last very long.

Then people started talking about antlers. I never even knew this was something that was a) available and b) something they could chew.

I cannot thank you all enough for bringing up the subject of antlers. (And special thanks to Katie, Chumley... for emailing the guy to find out he had been hunting.)

I received the antlers about a week and a half or so ago and they are, by far, the best chew....things....for these two. They love them, the antlers keep them occupied for hours!!!!! Blessed, peaceful hours! (I could cry with joy for these peaceful hours.) 

I bought a grab bag that included some for the big time chewer, (the boy), and some for the so-so chewer. They each have about 4-5 antlers of their chewing caliber and everyone is as happy as clams. (Digression: Are clams actually happy? Has anyone asked them?)

Even toy hog, Sakari, can't hoard them all so Shasta gets to have some as well and there is no fighting like there was with other toys. (They had plenty, but she wanted them all. The antler keeps her mouth too occupied to argue about having everything.)

I really cannot thank you all enough for talking about something that may have seemed like common knowledge but for those of us who have not spent our lives around dogs, it wasn't common knowledge. It is, however, wonderful to have discovered.

In other news: I have also abandoned the shoes Shasta chewed up, got new ones, hide them and have surrendered the murdered shoes up to the hoodlums. Between the antlers, shoes, alligator toy and rope toy, they are pretty darn content. All other toys are either garbage or will be given to the cats.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Great to hear that your furbabies love their new antlers!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I would also like to thank everyone for recommending them and the anlters are awsome. The only problem is, my dog doesn't like to chew them or anything else He use to be an aggressive chewer, but he seems to have lost interest. When I put the antlers down all he did was smell them. Than I figured my sisters lab would probably like them and maybe he would get interested watching him chew them. That worked for a whole 5 minutes and than nothing. My sisters lab loves them. He was walking around with a pointy one sticking out of his mouth. It looked like a huge fang ahahahahaha I tried soaking an antler in chicken broth with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I would also like to thank everyone for recommending them and the anlters are awsome. The only problem is, my dog doesn't like to chew them or anything else He use to be an aggressive chewer, but he seems to have lost interest. When I put the antlers down all he did was smell them. Than I figured my sisters lab would probably like them and maybe he would get interested watching him chew them. That worked for a whole 5 minutes and than nothing. My sisters lab loves them. He was walking around with a pointy one sticking out of his mouth. It looked like a huge fang ahahahahaha I tried soaking an antler in chicken broth with no luck. Anyone have any ideas?


Try sawing the end off so more of the inside part of it is exposed


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that. He did chew on one for a few minutes. I even tried to give him one that my sisters dog was trying to demolish. The end had teeth marks and some of the middle was gone. That didn't work either. At least we found something my sisters lab can't get through in minutes. I hope sawing the end off works:smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

LOVE antlers! Due to my Boxer's allergies he can't have beef bones so Antlers are it for us and they're fabulous! Just wish they weren't quite so expensive, but they do last so I don't complain.


----------



## ktzndgs (Dec 4, 2010)

*antler questions*

I've only given my dogs the antlers they sell in the local upscale dog supply stores. Those are fairly small antler pieces and too small for my big dogs. I have an 11+ year old Eng Shep mix (he's tall and strong), a 7 year old Newf, and a 7 month old Newf and the Newfs have fairly strong jaws. The 7 year old can crush and swallow a large himalayan chew in no time at all.

My questions.... Are the antlers safe for a dog like that? I see there are Labs chewing on them and their jaws are normally as strong as a Newfs. Also, Can I consider antlers as something my dogs will be less likely to be allergic to? Does it matter if it's elk or deer? I found a site called elkusa.com and they offer frozen and freeze dried antlers. Which should I buy?

The guy on the elkusa.com site warns that dogs can break teeth on antlers. That worries me too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

ktzndgs said:


> I've only given my dogs the antlers they sell in the local upscale dog supply stores. Those are fairly small antler pieces and too small for my big dogs. I have an 11+ year old Eng Shep mix (he's tall and strong), a 7 year old Newf, and a 7 month old Newf and the Newfs have fairly strong jaws. The 7 year old can crush and swallow a large himalayan chew in no time at all.
> 
> My questions.... Are the antlers safe for a dog like that? I see there are Labs chewing on them and their jaws are normally as strong as a Newfs. Also, Can I consider antlers as something my dogs will be less likely to be allergic to? Does it matter if it's elk or deer? I found a site called elkusa.com and they offer frozen and freeze dried antlers. Which should I buy?
> 
> ...


You should only do what you feel comfortable with. My Bulldog will chew on steel pipes for fun if I let him, believe me I've caught him chewing the bed frame. I haven't given them elk antlers yet but they did put that on their Christmas list. I have never given them frozen antlers and freeze dried antlers that just seems odd but interesting, still odd. Don't you think that would solidify them and make them hard, just a thought. He gives you that warning because he is covering his butt, a dog can break their teeth on all bones and chews and toys and he doesn't want to be held responsible. I like the antlers because they are naturally shed every year and they are renewable.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

ktzndgs said:


> I've only given my dogs the antlers they sell in the local upscale dog supply stores. Those are fairly small antler pieces and too small for my big dogs. I have an 11+ year old Eng Shep mix (he's tall and strong), a 7 year old Newf, and a 7 month old Newf and the Newfs have fairly strong jaws. The 7 year old can crush and swallow a large himalayan chew in no time at all.
> 
> My questions.... Are the antlers safe for a dog like that? I see there are Labs chewing on them and their jaws are normally as strong as a Newfs. Also, Can I consider antlers as something my dogs will be less likely to be allergic to? Does it matter if it's elk or deer? I found a site called elkusa.com and they offer frozen and freeze dried antlers. Which should I buy?
> 
> ...


Just make sure to get the ones that are large enough. I get antlers that are 10-12 inches long and they last for weeks with my Boxer and German Shepherd chewing on them and they're huge power chewers. My Shepherd will chew for HOURS a day on them and they still last. Personally I usually get the Buckarooz brand on Amazon.com the 10-12 inch ones or the 8-10 inch ones. So as long as you make sure to get them large enough yes your dog will be fine.

Doesn't matter if it's elk or deer although elk seem to be larger. And as long as your dog is not allergic to venison then they won't be allergic to the antlers. It's very unlikely that dogs will break their teeth on antlers as they soften up with their saliva. I've been using them for years on many dogs and never had an issue.


----------

